# The Japanese are nuts



## gdzeek (May 21, 2010)

I'm mostly trying to figure out how to put youtube videos on here. and if you havent seen this already its good for some lulz.



[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FlnQn4kVb-4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FlnQn4kVb-4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/5YT17vA4bikQGrjm


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I'm mostly trying to figure out how to put youtube videos on here. and if you havent seen this already its good for some lulz.
> 
> <object width="550" height="400">
> <param name="movie" value="{param}">
> ...



Put the embed code between yt and /yt in [ ] brackets


----------



## gdzeek (May 21, 2010)

Issashu said:


> Put the embed code between yt and /yt in [ ] brackets



I'm sure glad you came along, thanks!


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 21, 2010)

any media that comes out of japan is golden in my eyes wish U.S. television was as good as theirs


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I'm sure glad you came along, thanks!



No problem. Been having the same problem at first 

That prank is crazy. You put a fake floor and then time how fast the guy can come out of the water O_O


----------



## Jashwa (May 21, 2010)

That's so dumb. What if they had electronics on them? I'd be super pissed if I had my mp3 player and my phone and possibly my laptop ruined because of a prank.


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's so dumb. What if they had electronics on them? I'd be super pissed if I had my mp3 player and my phone and possibly my laptop ruined because of a prank.



In that case the prank turns into: I know what you did last summer  In the role of the girl in distress - japanese guy with stopwatch.


----------



## Taralack (May 21, 2010)

So what else is new.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 21, 2010)

Japanese are the masters of mercyless pranks.

American ones are OK, like throwing someone to river.

But this? Boiling water?
And they have more like, sauna chairs becoming snowmobiles and show games that failing in them will cause a hammer to the balls.

Japanese sure are wierd and epic.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 21, 2010)

moving this to the tube...


----------



## Foxylicious (May 21, 2010)

Agreed! They are f'ing nutjobs!
I allways thought that because they have people to spare, they dont mind killing one for a good laugh... All of the craziest shit in the world is made by them!
Only they can videotape a naked girl being raped by 10 piglettes in a damn TV show, and everybody is happy and joy and fun... what the flying fuck man?!?!?


----------



## Jelly (May 21, 2010)

[yt]0vtUSeNAvts[/yt]


----------



## Foxylicious (May 21, 2010)

Okay this one is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Attaman (May 21, 2010)

[yt]jcfI0gf9oDc[/yt]


----------



## 8-bit (May 21, 2010)

Fuck. Yeah.

Also, you just found out they're crazy? Where were you in the 90's?


----------



## Attaman (May 21, 2010)

I got avatars.

For Wolfox: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







For whoever it was with the suckling cat:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for everyone else, assorted!






























Alongside this. 
Might as well add this one.
And this.
And lastly...

Feel free to create your own!


----------



## Slyck (May 26, 2010)

Smegma.  Smegma is very relevant to Japan.


----------

